# Zo



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what would mavs fans offer to miami for zo?

i know he's a free agent but i think there would more than likely be a sign and trade to get him


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think Zo will be getting more than the MLE given his health problems.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> what would mavs fans offer to miami for zo?
> 
> i know he's a free agent but i think there would more than likely be a sign and trade to get him


A chance to win it all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> what would mavs fans offer to miami for zo?
> 
> i know he's a free agent but i think there would more than likely be a sign and trade to get him


Miamis gonna bit the bullet no matter where Zo goes. Hes walking out of there and if the Heat did sign him hoping for a sign and trade, they either have to sign him for to much or sign him to a MLE and get crap for him. In an MLE sign and trade I wouldnt mind losing...Griffen, Eschmeyer, Bradley or even AJ but if they aint anything more than that it aint happeneng.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Zo*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Miamis gonna bit the bullet no matter where Zo goes. Hes walking out of there and if the Heat did sign him hoping for a sign and trade, they either have to sign him for to much or sign him to a MLE and get crap for him. In an MLE sign and trade I wouldnt mind losing...Griffen, Eschmeyer, Bradley or even AJ (whoever it takes to balance it out) but if they aint anything more than that it aint happeneng.


----------

